# Space Clipper and Spindrift should start shipping out of Seattle within 24 hours!



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

From Moebius Facebook Page;
Space Clipper and Spindrift should start shipping out of Seattle within 24 hours!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Great! I've been looking forwards to both!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Is the Spindrift a reissue or a new kit?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain_April said:


> Is the Spindrift a reissue or a new kit?


A new kit, 1/128. It is about 5 inches long and is in scale with the BIG Seaview and the Flying Sub that goes with it!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm beginning to suspect that by re-using Aurora box art, and not adding the words "ALL NEW" to the cover, may result in confusion over this kit being a re-issue of the old Aurora/PL kit.
However, I may be mistaken about this because I remember that even with a new and larger box and beautiful new cover, those same folks who think the "mini-Spindy" is a reissue are probably also the same folks who thought the 18" Jupiter 2 was a reissue of the PL version (and who still call the LIS Robot "Robbie"), until explained to the contrary.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Great news! I was not expecting these kits so soon, but I allways keep a little $$$ stashed away for the Moebius kits! Very cool indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, great news! So now I'll have three: a disassembled yellowish Aurora, a Wilco undergoing panel-line surgery, and this, brand-spanking new one!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Okay we all know that these kits are new. What about the casual builder? The house husband who is bored and happens to be in the LHS comes upon a Spindrift, LiS Robot, etc. Sees the box art and immediately feels the kid inside and is all giddy thinking. Hey I built that when I was a kid! 14 bucks? Wow models sure have gone up since I built that kit that I paid a buck for out of my paper route money. They plop the money down get home open it up with anticipation and BAM! They think "I remember this being bigger when I was a kid"  I can see some people mistaking the new for the old until they open it.

Cheers
Max Bryant




Seaview said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that by re-using Aurora box art, and not adding the words "ALL NEW" to the cover, may result in confusion over this kit being a re-issue of the old Aurora/PL kit.
> However, I may be mistaken about this because I remember that even with a new and larger box and beautiful new cover, those same folks who think the "mini-Spindy" is a reissue are probably also the same folks who thought the 18" Jupiter 2 was a reissue of the PL version (and who still call the LIS Robot "Robbie"), until explained to the contrary.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Seaview said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that by re-using Aurora box art, and not adding the words "ALL NEW" to the cover, may result in confusion over this kit being a re-issue of the old Aurora/PL kit.
> However, I may be mistaken about this because I remember that even with a new and larger box and beautiful new cover, those same folks who think the "mini-Spindy" is a reissue are probably also the same folks who thought the 18" Jupiter 2 was a reissue of the PL version (and who still call the LIS Robot "Robbie"), until explained to the contrary.


The separate mini Flying Sub also used the original box art from the Aurora kit and led people to assume it was a reissue. When you saw the box on the shelf it was obvious that the old kit could never fit into that box, but a lot of people buy online and the box would have no size reference.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's called "marketing"


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

So, is there a thread I missed with test shot pics? I saw the solid rapid prototype but that was it. And I dont belong to facebook, so cant see it there (if it is there). Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Hunch said:


> So, is there a thread I missed with test shot pics? I saw the solid rapid prototype but that was it. And I dont belong to facebook, so cant see it there (if it is there). Anyone point me in the right direction?



Here you go. 

Click Here


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I sold a good many of the small LIS Robot kits becuase I had a built Aurora/PL kit on display in my shop... Its funny how people have no concept of size and scale and figured a 9 inch tall kit came in a 4 inch box.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Solium said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Click Here


Thanks so much, looks incredible!:thumbsup: Even the little spindrift appears to pack a nice punch! Guess I'll grab 'em both!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Y'know, Djnick, you just gave me a great idea on how to advertise these kits! I'm going to take a mini-Robot, a mini Flying Sub, the 1/350 scale Seaview and a brand new mini-Spindy down to my LHS and put them on display in the window!
Hopefully, because of their sizes, ease of assembly and affordable price tags, MORE folks will buy them and their kids will get bitten by the modelling bug!
Thanks for the inspiration! :wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome, looking forward to these. Now, when are we going to see a 1/128 J2?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Solium said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Click Here


Did the test shot have the grainy texture that the Viper did?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Y'know, Djnick, you just gave me a great idea on how to advertise these kits! I'm going to take a mini-Robot, a mini Flying Sub, the 1/350 scale Seaview and a brand new mini-Spindy down to my LHS and put them on display in the window!
> Hopefully, because of their sizes, ease of assembly and affordable price tags, MORE folks will buy them and their kids will get bitten by the modelling bug!
> Thanks for the inspiration! :wave:


I went to a hobby shop in Hawaii in 2001, where they had a build up of almost every kit they sold.
I thought it was a very good tool for selling. The shelving was layed out with all the build-ups in display cases from the waist up. And all the kits were on shelves below. So people got drawn in by all the cool kits.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

If one of you gents in the Seattle area should find one of these at Galaxy Hobby, would you be so kind as to post having found them, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paid for my 2 pre-orders last night from Cult TVman. They must be close if he was taking payments. Got priority shipping and I am just across town from him, so I should get them pretty quick! Oh, and they cost less than he originally posted! Like Frank and Moebius, Steve at Cult TVman is one of the best out there!!


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa (Jul 5, 2003)

I have been looking for those SPINDRIFT PICS from The Seattle Sci-Fi Museum. Please, post the link.

God bless you all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

you would be better off with a dedicated thread rather than reviving a 2 year old one that has nothing to do with your request.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or not. :lol:


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa (Jul 5, 2003)

Djnick66, You would be better post the link.

SORRY!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

> Zenildo Tabosa


That is one COOL frakkin' name!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zenildo, here is a photo of one of the original studio props. While I very much like correct contours of the Moebius Spindrift, I freely admit to being very disappointed in the much too tiny scale Frank decided to produce this fine model in. At real-size 60' feet in length, IMHO, a 1/35 scale Spindrift would be 18" long from stem to stern, and an excellent way to finish off a Keven Burns licensed "Irwin Allen Fleet" collection. 
However, The way I see it, it's his company (and out-of-pocket financial backing) as well as his final decision that we have to accept, whether we like the size or not. 
(Although I STILL hope he reconsiders a 1/35 scale kit).:dude:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Zenildo, here is a photo of one of the original studio props. While I very much like correct contours of the Moebius Spindrift, I freely admit to being very disappointed in the much too tiny scale Frank decided to produce this fine model in. At real-size 60' feet in length, IMHO, a 1/35 scale Spindrift would be 18" long from stem to stern, and an excellent way to finish off a Keven Burns licensed "Irwin Allen Fleet" collection.
> However, The way I see it, it's his company (and out-of-pocket financial backing) as well as his final decision that we have to accept, whether we like the size or not.
> (Although I STILL hope he reconsiders a 1/35 scale kit).:dude:



Here's my thinking: Build one to have on display, nice paint, etc, and build a "raw", bare plastic version, to put in the next gen 3D printers. They should be able to "scale up" to the size we want. I also would imagine Henry, at TSDS could easily "scale up" a nice set of decals.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

But to be honest, I'd rather give my money to Moebius for a bigger version.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Awesome, looking forward to these. Now, when are we going to see a 1/128 J2?


 Still would love to see this produced one day...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

........_too bad subjects like the 18 wheeler kits won over a larger spindrift _


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RMC said:


> ........_too bad subjects like the 18 wheeler kits won over a larger spindrift _


I'm not a semi fan, but they ARE amazing! And I think rather unusual. 

I'll never forget talking to Frank at Monsterpalooza, 2010, and him saying he's basically heartbroken about not seeing the financial feasibility of doing a big one. He said it's secretly one of his _all-time_ favorite ships. IMO, this is why we even have a little guy to build!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> I'm not a semi fan, but they ARE amazing! And I think rather unusual.
> 
> I'll never forget talking to Frank at Monsterpalooza, 2010, and him saying he's basically heartbroken about not seeing the financial feasibility of doing a big one. He said it's secretly one of his _all-time_ favorite ships. IMO, this is why we even have a little guy to build!


 
As a businessman, he has to listen to his logic rather than his emotions to turn a profit. I don't blame the man, because in looking at the losses he suffered over that BEAUTIFUL Jupiter 2, he wouldn't want to repeat the mistake. 
Personally, I'd put a "dream team" together, including the likes of *************, Dennis DeBoers, Fred Barr, Gary Kerr, get a license from Keven Burns, contact a Chinese factory and have them manufactured in 1/35 scale.
The only thing is that I haven't won the lottery (yet) and would like to make a PROFIT for all of the effort made into a project like this!
Frank, at least one of us understands where you're coming from; thanks for giving us what you have done so far (but Spindrift SHOULD have been larger)! :wave:


----------

